# Splitting large systems when multiple instruments are quiet?



## FelixDeepTerror (Jun 7, 2022)

Basically. I have a large symphony orchestra and want, at some pages, just show the instruments playing at the time and the systems being divided by those diagonal 2 lines. Like this:





How do I achieve this in Sibelius?


----------



## Bollen (Jun 7, 2022)

I haven't used Sibelius in a very long time, but it should be under Layout hide empty staves.

Ah! Here I found it on a forum: "(Ctrl + A or Command +A) > Layout > Hide Empty Staves."


----------



## FelixDeepTerror (Jun 7, 2022)

Bollen said:


> I haven't used Sibelius in a very long time, but it should be under Layout hide empty staves.
> 
> Ah! Here I found it on a forum: "(Ctrl + A or Command +A) > Layout > Hide Empty Staves."


Yes that hides them but I'm still not sure how to still fill out the page with the next bars that now are on the next page while the first page is only filled half-way. Any ideas here?


----------



## FelixDeepTerror (Jun 7, 2022)

This is what it looks like now when hiding staves. As you see the system is still on the next page. I want to put the second one below the firsts one on page 1, with those double lines inbetween.


----------



## FelixDeepTerror (Jun 7, 2022)

Ok I figurerad it out. After hiding staff I click on this little blue page-icon in the upper right corner of page 1:




Then I go to Layout and press the Page Break button that will undo the page break and get the result:


----------



## Bollen (Jun 7, 2022)

If I remember correctly, you can also set this in House Styles >Engraving Rules >Staves, and under the Justification frame you can adjust the percentage value for how full a page is before Sibelius kicks in with its automatic staff spacing.


----------

